# smoked baby bellas ...



## love2"q" (Oct 14, 2009)

made these a month or two back .. 
had a few leftover mushrooms to use up and i am pretty 
sure i got the idea from here ..
i took the stem out of the mushrooms and filled with 
cream cheese ..
Attachment 22810
then i topped them with a slice of jarred jalapeno ..
Attachment 22811
wrapped in bacon then smoked at 225 with apple wood for 
about 2 1/2 hours .. 
these were great ..


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, stuffed mushrooms. I could eat those all day long. Good job.


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh yeah.  Those do look good.  Nice smoke!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 14, 2009)

Great looking mushrooms and I like the recipe -Thanks for sharing


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 14, 2009)

Those bella's sure look good and we love them here.


----------



## alx (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice job.They are tasty!!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice Job, They Look Great...


----------

